# Frigidaire refrigerator help pls



## Swampworks (Jan 22, 2011)

Seems like I asked this before but a search shows no results.

Frigidaire FRT21P5AW6 stopped cooling. We replaced the fridge but I'd like to repair to use as a spare for beer. This is a top mount freezer and the most striking symptom I noticed as it failed was that the section between the fridge door and freezer got very hot to the touch. The surface was too hot to keep your fingers on it. From the parts diagram, this appears to be where all the controls are. 

Anyone with advice will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

From your description that is where the defrost heater is located. It's controlled by a timer and a thermostat. The heater goes right around the evaporator and is the only thing that should be getting hot.

The timer is about $10. The thermostat $14.

Might be worth a shot.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

AandPDan said:


> From your description that is where the defrost heater is located. It's controlled by a timer and a thermostat. The heater goes right around the evaporator and is the only thing that should be getting hot.
> 
> The timer is about $10. The thermostat $14.
> 
> Might be worth a shot.


 
that is not where the defrost heater is located, the defrost heater is located on the back wall of the freezer below the evap. coil

he clearly is refering to the mullion that goes between the fresh food section and the freezer. the reason it would be getting hot to the touch there is because either his condenser fan motor is bad or the coil is completely plugged


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

go behind your refrig and remove the little back access panel. Back there you will find the compressor the condenser coil and a condenser fan motor. Most likely your fan motor has stopped and needs to be replaced


----------



## Swampworks (Jan 22, 2011)

I took the cover off and one blade had been bent which blocked it from turning. It is now running and hopefully that was the culprit.

Now another issue. The seal on the door is deformed due to being blocked open for an extended time. How hard is it to replace that? And what kind of cost am I looking at for the part? (I figured someone here could give me an estimate an part source faster than I can find one)

Thanks!


----------



## Swampworks (Jan 22, 2011)

Seems to be a grinding type noise coming from the back behind the freezer section. Middle divider part is hot again also.


----------



## Swampworks (Jan 22, 2011)

Update: Grinding noise stopped. Freezer section is working fine. Cup of water frozen solid. Fridge section is only 56 degs though. I always thought the fridge temp was simply controlled by a damper from the freezer section. Is this not correct? Why is the fridge part not cooling but freezer is?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Swampworks said:


> Now another issue. The seal on the door is deformed due to being blocked open for an extended time. How hard is it to replace that? And what kind of cost am I looking at for the part? (I figured someone here could give me an estimate an part source faster than I can find one)
> 
> Thanks!


give it a little time it will probably come back into shape on its own, if not apply a little heat with a hair dryer, but be careful you can melt the gasket with to much heat.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Swampworks said:


> Update: Grinding noise stopped. Freezer section is working fine. Cup of water frozen solid. Fridge section is only 56 degs though. I always thought the fridge temp was simply controlled by a damper from the freezer section. Is this not correct? Why is the fridge part not cooling but freezer is?


how long has it been? ive it time if its not down to 40 degrees then go ahead and open the damper control a little more.


----------



## Swampworks (Jan 22, 2011)

Latest update: By the time I went to bed, about 4 hours after starting it up, the fridge temp was down to about 45 degs, which I thought was good. I had opened the damper some.

Unfortunately I woke this morning to depressing news. During the night, the unit stopped. I opened the door and the light was out. It had apparently tripped the breaker, actually the GFCI circuit. I reset the circuit and plugged the unit back in. Light came on and a few seconds later a buzzing noise came from the back, then the circuit tripped again. I reset the circuit again, the light came on inside. No buzzing noise, nothing running (not even fan). I figure this can't be a good thing. 

Any ideas?

BTW, thanks a ton for the help so far!!!


----------



## Swampworks (Jan 22, 2011)

This afternoon, following a troubleshooting website, one step was checking the defrost timer. I opened the panel to expose it and on a whim twisted the gear and it clicked. Curious, I plugged it in and it started up again. Could a bad timer cause my problems? If so could be a cheap fix.


----------

